# Magnetic oil can



## bigearl67 (Dec 17, 2014)

This is a little ditty I did in the shop. I have been using one of these for decades and found them highly usefull. Just stainless plumbing welded to a ‘L” with a magnet attached. I knocked this out quickly and didn’t make it into a “project” so it’s a bit rough and my TIG welding kinda sucks but still it is highly practical for an oiler. Earl


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 17, 2014)

That a boy Earl, ya gotta save those speaker magnets !   well I do

sam


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. That is a great idea. I always have trouble finding a place to put the cutting oil and end up knocking it over. I need to just make one to hold a plastic container which should be easy.

Thanks for sharing this.

Mark Frazier


----------



## francist (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice! I've had a plastic one with magnet stuck to my wood lathe for years but it's nowhere near as nice looking as that.

 -frank


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 17, 2014)

It sure looks a lot better than the soup can with a magnet inside that's sitting on my mill. )

TIG, looks OK to me


----------



## pebbleworm (Dec 17, 2014)

I like it!  Magnets from a computer hard drive are smaller and stronger, and actually kind of fun to extract.


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice project. Seeing as you aren't looking for a lot of strength, you can go back over the tig without filler ( or with very little filler) and pretty it right up. Most things I would tig I wouldn't have a second thought about a pretty pass if the first one went rough. When using arc or even mig, I am a fan of weld it once and leave it alone as I am probably looking for strength more than I am when tig welding.


----------



## bigearl67 (Dec 18, 2014)

The TIG got a lot better after I put my readers on under the face shield. Helps to see what you are doing! the magnet is just an Enco I picked up awhile back. I made up a couple of these over the years and they are ambedextrious. After my H-A I used one on the tail stock so I wouldn't need to raise my left arm. Earl


----------



## Torbo (Dec 22, 2014)

Good idea!
I have to make one, may be from a tune fish-box with a little tube up, and a magnet in the bottom?


----------



## PatMiles (May 13, 2015)

Outstanding idea!


----------

